# Boat Show Charter Discounts?



## dpaulo (Apr 8, 2007)

I plan to charter in Croatia next year and was wondering what type of discount I might expect if I sign up at the Annapolis Sailboat Show. Would it be wise to wait until the show or go for a very earlybird discount? I also have an ASA coupon for 10% discount good until 8/31/10. Any thoughts out there?
dpaulo


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Lots of ways to get discounts - Company websites/mailing/emails, Charter brokers, picking certain times (non-peak), buying owner time, etc


----------

